# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Goodby PTown

## MIke R

Good bye P Town




and hello Sesuit Harbor.....sitting in the marina tonight hoping to get plucked out of the water in the morning........ 

and another summer ends

----------


## andynap

Ski season starts soon

----------


## MIke R

One step  at a time.....Foliage season  first.......

the tour busses will  start rolllng in this week for the next month

----------


## cec1

. . . sounds like a great life of work and pleasure!

----------


## T3

_Clear Away In The Morning_ from Gordon Bok, a song inspired by this time of year as he explains:  "come fall, time to lay the vessel up, I never wanted to quit. It was my home and the only place I felt I was really needed was on the deck of that schooner" ... I can't find a link to the original from the _Peter Kagan and The Wind_ album (1971) but this one does fine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOQE59OunUc

----------


## MIke R

Love it.....thanks for sharing....

We re out and blocked up and I even got the preferred beachfront spot which is nice as we stay on the boat when working on it in the spring and this is much much better than being in the middle of the pack of boats with no view ...very claustrophobic

----------


## JohnC

Just heard sunset hill house is for sale. Why don't you buy it then we can all come up for a visit

----------


## MIke R

> Just heard sunset hill house is for sale. Why don't you buy it then we can all come up for a visit



no thanks..I already have ski condo rental units that keep me more busy than I want to be.....

nice place though that Sunset Hill joint

we ll be in that neighborhood at  Pollys parlor next Monday with some sbhonliners

----------

